# Bangalore BSNL Broadband Tariff & FTTH



## Charley (Feb 29, 2016)

Did BSNL increase tariff for Rs. 845 plan to Rs. 875 from 1.1.2016? I don't see it mentioned anywhere.

How is BSNL FTTH compared to BSNL broadband? What is the setup process for FTTH?


----------



## paroh (Mar 10, 2016)

service tax 0.5%


----------



## vivek.virgo (Mar 15, 2016)

Change in Fixed Monthly Charges of Broadband Plans with effect from 01-01-2016: 
*karnataka.bsnl.co.in/offers.php?type=CFA
*karnataka.bsnl.co.in/upload_circular_doc/2011/FMC revisionjan16.pdf


----------

